# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Планируем с резинкой... или крышесносный батл- массовый игровой блок

## Львовна

*ПЛАНИРУЕМ С РЕЗИНКОЙ... или крышесносный батл*
_- массовый игровой блок от дуэта Д.Евочки_
_
Глобальная цель этого сумасшедшего  крышесносного  батла – планирование семьи при помощи резинок. Процесс их использования в массовом блоке гарантировано  вызовет радость и удовольствие участников. Ну и при ПРАВИЛЬНОМ применении этого реквизита,  в финале обязательно появятся кто? Верно. Дети. Вы о чем подумали? Вот и мы о том же… Надо брать!_


[img]http://*********ru/13572758.jpg[/img]

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:от 10 и выше

РЕКВИЗИТ:  банальный и очень недорогой


ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ:15-20 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1500

карта виза сбербанк:4276 2800 1134 2133

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

дюймовка (19.04.2017), Окрыленная (19.04.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.04.2017), Ураган (21.04.2017)

----------


## Львовна

Внимание!!! Первому покупателю скидка на новинку 20%!!!

----------


## Олюня73

Елена, добрый день! Я хочу быть первым покупателем! :Tender:

----------


## Львовна

*Олюня73*, добрый день! Вы первый покупатель :Ok:  Скидка 20 %- ваша :Smile3:

----------


## Олюня73

Девочки, Вы как всегда на высоте! Все гениальное - просто! И это действительно так! И просто и гениально!!! Спасибо большое!  :Ok:

----------

Львовна (20.04.2017), Татьянка (25.04.2017)

----------


## katyakotkot

И вот на руках опять творение- изюмище от дуэта Д. Евочки. Музыка - улет, все просто, бери и делай, как всегда есть прикольчики, что характерно для ваших моментов. Картинки от фотографа, тоже порадуют, после проведения этого блока. Девчата, как всегда все классно :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (25.04.2017), Татьянка (25.04.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*Олюня73*, 
*katyakotkot*, Девочки, дорогие! Мы очень-преочень рады, что материал вам по душе!!! Спасибо за отзывы огромнейшее!!! :Yahoo:

----------

Татьянка (25.04.2017)

----------


## Татьянка

Одна из частей блока в работе. Свадьба 29 апреля 2017.
[img]http://*********net/9327585.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/9318369.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/9321441.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/9310177.jpg[/img]

----------

Львовна (29.05.2017)

----------

